# Francis Makemie



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2005)

Francis Makemie (1658 - 1708) is known as the "father of American Presbyterianism."

It was said of him that "He is a jack-at-all-trades; he is a preacher, a doctor of physic, a merchant, a counselor at law, and which is worst of all, a disturber of governments." -- Lord Cornbury, Governor of New York. 

Francis Makemie statue, Accomack County, Virginia:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2005)

I drove through Makemie country, aka the Eastern Shore of Virginia this past weekend. Very inspirational!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2006)

The story of Francis Makemie is recounted this article about American colonial Presbyterianism.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 12, 2006)

Dr. D. G. Hart has written "Francis Makemie and the Meaning of American Presbyterianism" which appears in _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal volume 2 (2006) shortly to appear, DV. I should get advanced copies this week. http://www.cpjournal.com


[Edited on 6-12-2006 by NaphtaliPress]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2006)

One of Francis Makemie's writings was a _Catechism_ (discussed briefly in William Sprague's _Annals of the American Pulpit_ and L.P. Bowen's _The Days of Makemie_, among other places) which was apparently a "compendium of the Westminster Standards to be used in training children in the Reformed Faith." It was the subject of an attack by George Keith, a Quaker/Anglican, and Francis Makemie published a defense of his Catechism, which is found in _The Life and Writings of Francis Makemie_ ed. by Boyd S. Schlenther. Apparently the _Catechism_ itself did not survive, which is greatly to be lamented.

[Edited on 8-5-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 2, 2006)

Francis Makemie website


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> Francis Makemie website



Excellent!


----------

